#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como faço para montar um servidor de hospedagem de sites e e-mails?

## aryneto

boa noite caro amigos, tenho um provedor e tenho muitos ips e banda disponivel e gostaria de hospedar sites e emails claro para o uso dos meus clientes e para venda de hospedagem, o que eu precisaria em termo de softwares, distribuição linux e equipamento, alguem pode me dar uma força? :mrgreen:

----------


## tuxson

Kra eu hospedo sites aki no meu server e uso:

Slackware 10.1
apache-1.3
php-4.4.0
bind-9.3.1
postfix-2.2.10
mysql-4.1.14
nagios-2.1-1
snort-2.4.4

O server eu t aconselharia 2.4GHz, 512MBRam, 160GB de HD.. vc vai t um bom server e vai pode fica despreocupado por um bom tempo...

Não se esqueça de um bom firewall....

----------


## aryneto

tem como vc me mandar ae como instala os programas e configurações basicas?

----------


## Bruno

> tem como vc me mandar ae como instala os programas e configurações basicas?


amigo seguinte aki no under tem muito material para isto 

eu uso qmail para mta 
axo ele mais robusto para este tipo de serviço que vc quer prestar

----------


## tuxson

Kra vo t dize a real.... isso não é tão facil assim...

requer muito planejamento e estudo, acho q vc pegar tudo pronto não vai t adianta, pq cada caso e um caso, eu gastei 2 meses com estudo e planejamento pra monta isso...

eu te aconselharia a pegar alguns tutoriais, aki no forum mesmo sobre como configurar esses serviços e fazer vc mesmo, ai vc posta as duvidas q t ajudo de boa...

O apache no slack e mto simples de se instalar...

Vo te passa umas dicas do mysql
-> instalar o pacote
# install pkg mysql....(nome do pacote q vc baixa)

-> Instalar a base de dados
# mysql_install_db

-> Permissao
# chown mysql.mysql /var/lib/mysql -R

-> Iniciar o servico
# mysqld_safe &

-> Criar a senha de root
# mysqladmin -u root password 'senha'

-> Configuração de seguranca
mysql_secure_installation
-> Responda Y para todas as perguntas

-> Acessar 
# mysql -u root -p

-> Dar permissao para as outras maquinas acessar o BD
grant all privileges on <BaseDados>.* to '<user>'@'<IPEstacao ou %(indica tudo)>' identified by '<senha' with grant option;

tutorial para instalar e configurar o nagios básico:
http://www.tftecnologia.com.br/ids.zip

obtendo os pacotes para o slackware
http://www.linuxpackages.net/

Obtendo o slackware 11.0:
http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/s...ware-11.0-iso/

Isso já é um bom começo, dá uma estudada ai e posta as suas dúvidas, que vc consegue, + caso vc esteja com pressa e queira que eu implemente o serviço para vc me mande um e-mail para [email protected] que eu lhe eenvio uma proposta...

Valews

----------


## aryneto

:wink: Eu tenho ja instalado o slackware e mysql instalado, pois tenho um software de auntenticacao de usuarios, meu problema é: ipreverso, servidor de emails ja ja rodando o apache tb... so que nao tem site hospedado...

----------


## amaurybrito

bem temos estrutura pronta para isso se desejar uma conta de revenda de hospedagem de sites estamos as ordens

----------


## vagnerricardo

eu tenho Data-center de hospedagem e virtualização, posso te fornecer o hardware e ips que necessita.

aqui na minha esturtura hoje alugo um servidor pra uma hospedagem, DL380 120gb ram 4tb sas raid 5 eles utilizam Cpanel, se não me engano custa 50 dolares (não tenho certeza)

mas em relação a instalação sobe ele com shell script.

----------

